# Anyone give their pets their vaccinations themselves?



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

A friend of mine does this. She gets them from the local feed store. I used to work in a vet clinic so giving the vaccines isn't an issue for me. I'd just never heard of it being done and wondered if anyone here does it. It appears to be a heck of a lot cheaper and they even provide the records so you can keep track. From what I can tell is it's legal in NC as well.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I used to get them at the gin and grain in fayet-nam NC,or out at A place in tarheel NC.
back in 1he early 80's you could get rabies shots also.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I used to get them at the gin and grain in fayet-nam NC,or out at A place in tarheel NC.
> back in 1he early 80's you could get rabies shots also.


Yeah, it's still Fayette Nam! LOL! From what I can tell, the only thing we can't do is the rabies because of the registration.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I give my own. I buy them from the shelter and/or my vet.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

We, or I should say my daughter does all the horse shots, haven't tried the dogs yet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We do all our basic shots it $6 to buy them VS $12-15 at the vet.. Like you said rabies exempt you have to get that from a vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do my vaccines myself but there a few things you need to know and be careful of.
If you get them from a feed store or pet store you do run the rick the vaccines have not been taken care of properly. If the vaccines are left out in the heat at all or not refrigerated properly they are useless. Too many times these places do not know or care to take care of the them properly.

I do buy vaccines by the tray full from a good company and take care of them myself. my suggestion is if you buy them see if you can buy them from the vets office if not make sure you are vaccinating from different sources in case one was tainted.

I do all my vaccines myself but rabies has to be done by a vet


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can do rabies yourself in some places. You just may run into trouble if your dog ever bites somebody and you need real proof that they've been vaxed. I do my own shots except for rabies. Texas likes you to vax yearly for rabies and every 6 months for Parvo/Bordatella. That's waaaay overvaccinating as far as I'm concerned, so I take care of it myself.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I do my vaccines myself but there a few things you need to know and be careful of.
> If you get them from a feed store or pet store you do run the rick the vaccines have not been taken care of properly. If the vaccines are left out in the heat at all or not refrigerated properly they are useless. Too many times these places do not know or care to take care of the them properly.
> 
> I do buy vaccines by the tray full from a good company and take care of them myself. my suggestion is if you buy them see if you can buy them from the vets office if not make sure you are vaccinating from different sources in case one was tainted.
> ...


Good point on the proper storage. I know how they are supposed to be stored but probably wouldn't have thought about it when buying them. Thanks!

Anyone got any links to trusted places online?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.drsfostersmith.com/?ref=4397&subref=AA&mkwid=SYquxiB03|pcrid|4214695491&cmpid=PPC-_-G-_-4397

I only pay 8$ at the vets for my shots if rabies is due that yr then it is 12$ so I take my furkids to the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

revival animal s great for vaccines but if your are not buying a tray it might be expensive. With shipping I can get about 25 vaccines for $80-$90 but I have a kennel to vaccinate. They do sell them in single doses but you have to pay shipping and it is about $15-$25.

Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies | Vaccines | Revival Animal Health

For rabies there is a place here that charges $5 for a 3 or 1 year rabies. It's great and saves money!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> revival animal s great for vaccines but if your are not buying a tray it might be expensive. With shipping I can get about 25 vaccines for $80-$90 but I have a kennel to vaccinate. They do sell them in single doses but you have to pay shipping and it is about $15-$25.
> 
> Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies | Vaccines | Revival Animal Health
> 
> For rabies there is a place here that charges $5 for a 3 or 1 year rabies. It's great and saves money!


Yeah, I was looking online and saw the kits. I don't have to vaccinate that many so online might not be the way to go for me. I'll check with the local vets first and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

wow you guys pay nothing for your shots. I have to take harley in for his Lepto shot next month and its gunna cost me $100!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why on earth would you pay that much for a shot? I would look into a different vet.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

PittyLover314 said:


> wow you guys pay nothing for your shots. I have to take harley in for his Lepto shot next month and its gunna cost me $100!!





MY MIKADO said:


> Why on earth would you pay that much for a shot? I would look into a different vet.


+ a bazillion!!!! No way should it cost that much for one shot at a vet visit!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

maybe there saying for a whole annuel with fecal and exam and heartworm test included, i mean our package is ike 120 with all the vacs included


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

O wow...I paid 52 for a "puppy package" which included 5 different ones including parvo, distemper and bordetella, not sure which else and rabies. Then went back for the second rabies shot and paid another 50. Not including fecal or heartworm test. Crazy prices.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I used to get them at the gin and grain in fayet-nam NC,or out at A place in tarheel NC.
> back in 1he early 80's you could get rabies shots also.


here in arkansas you can still get the rabies vaccine and administer it your self. i get alot of vaccines from the feed store. but the first puppy shot i like to use a vet.

first puppy shot with fecal and blood work and vet visit $37.50
7 in one puppy shot $4.75
8 in one shot $5.25
rabies 4-7 dollars depends on the season.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DeeboLove said:


> O wow...I paid 52 for a "puppy package" which included 5 different ones including parvo, distemper and bordetella, not sure which else and rabies. Then went back for the second rabies shot and paid another 50. Not including fecal or heartworm test. Crazy prices.


You shouldn't need a booster for rabies. Yes if it the dogs first shots you get boosters on the DHPL PV shots but not rabies. Are you sure that is what the vet did?


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> You shouldn't need a booster for rabies. Yes if it the dogs first shots you get boosters on the DHPL PV shots but not rabies. Are you sure that is what the vet did?


Err...I'm pretty sure that's what I was told, its possible I misunderstood. I did it through Petco, probably not the best idea and yes they were his first. Then I didn't know I needed a paper for the rabies shot so when I took him to get neutered (thru the ASPCA) they said they had to give him the rabies shot again because I didn't have proof. I was pretty PO'd about that.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

SO your dog got three rabies shots?? If I were you I would talk to a vet about that. I would think that would not be good for your dog. Why didn't petco give you a rabies cert.? Did you go back and talk to them about that?


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> SO your dog got three rabies shots?? If I were you I would talk to a vet about that. I would think that would not be good for your dog. Why didn't petco give you a rabies cert.? Did you go back and talk to them about that?


When I get home from work I'm going to look through the papers that I have from Petco and see if they clarify anything, because right now I'm not sure. I know that I didn't receive his rabies tag until the second time I went, that's why I thought the second shot was for rabies. But I did tell them when I got him neutured that he did have his rabies shots already and she told me it was ok for him to get them again. This was two months ago and he never had a problem or got sick or anything. But from now on I have one vet that I'm sticking with so at least they have one record of everything.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is fine to have several vets. I did for Mikado he had records at 6 vet hospital. I just made sure that when he got his shots I took those records into all the vets adn they put them in his file. Some vets are better at certain things. That is wy Mikado had so many vets. Vendetta has records at 3 vet hospitals.


----------



## DynamicDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Here in Illinois, only a licensed veterinarian can administer the Rabies vaccine. So if you were to do it yourself, it would be void.

I do not recommend anyone give vaccinations themselves. For one, part of getting the yearly vaccines is an exam. The vet must make sure the dog is healthy enough to withstand it, by checking temperature, physical exam, etc. Some vaccines like Parvo must be refrigerated and you do not know how the shipping was handled. If your pet receives vaccinations at the vet, the manufacturer has to stand behind them, and in some cases (I am not sure about this) they will pay for the treatment if the vax protocol was followed and your pet still became ill. You also have to know which vaccines are appropriate for your dog, for example, some breeds are known to have bad reactions to the lepto vax. And any dog could have an allergic reaction to a vax and you wouldn't be in the vet's office when it happens. You also have to know wether an injection goes in the skin or into the muscle. I don't like doing multi vax at the same time, I prefer to separate them. It just makes no sense to me to inject a dog with FIVE different things at once and his immune system has to fight them all. I would recommend going in for the rabies vaccine at a separate appointment.

At the risk of having many people disagree with me, I will give my opinion on vaccines and that I do not like vaccinating, and certainly not every single year of a pets life. There is a lot of info out there on vaccine dangers, so there is a lot to learn. At the very least, learn about the changing vaccine protocols. Not every vet is up to date on them, and not every vet does the same schedule. Read the Jean Dodds protocol and the AAHA list of recommended vaccines schedule, PFD on their website, the corona is one of their not recommended vaccines, yet some vets routinely give it to every dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have many vets that say that corona is not an important vac to give. I disagree with them. I watch a whole litter of pups die from this horrible disease. To know that it can be prevented well I want my dogs to receive this vac. I also think it is important that if your dogs are around alot of other dogs you do a yearly vac update if not you should atleast have your vet run a teters on your dog.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> It is fine to have several vets. I did for Mikado he had records at 6 vet hospital. I just made sure that when he got his shots I took those records into all the vets adn they put them in his file. Some vets are better at certain things. That is wy Mikado had so many vets. Vendetta has records at 3 vet hospitals.


 thanks for the advice!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> A friend of mine does this. She gets them from the local feed store. I used to work in a vet clinic so giving the vaccines isn't an issue for me. I'd just never heard of it being done and wondered if anyone here does it. It appears to be a heck of a lot cheaper and they even provide the records so you can keep track. From what I can tell is it's legal in NC as well.


We do our own shots.
Go to Bells Seed store downtown.That's where I get mine at.They are a resonable price and I've never worried about how they were kept.Whenever I get one from them the first thing they do is remind you to keep them in proper temps.So I'm assuming they know and do the same.
It's downtown on Russell Street I believe.Across the railroad tracks from the courthouse.


----------

